
Java-LinkedList Data Structure - code_monster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAPqQpWtMXU
======
java_nerd
hmnn..good one, but should also mention the methods of linkedlist like E
peek(),E poll() ,E peekLast(),E pollFirst() etc

